

Show HN: Where Will It Close? - MrMike
http://www.wherewillitclose.com/?hn

======
MrMike
It's a proof of concept to see if people will engage with the market as a
game. It should be pretty obvious I'm no designer, but the algo behind it is
pretty cool taking into account various factors when awarding scores at market
close, including: \- volatility that day \- when the prediction was made \-
how close to the actual close the prediction was

Would love HN's feedback on what next steps should be to get people to give it
a go.

Given how turbulent the market has been recently, thought it would be a fun
few hour detour from my normal work.

------
shaspefu
I think you should definitely expound a little bit upon why it would be
interesting for a casual user to make a prediction--that is, why should I
bother? Will there be a reward of some kind?

You should also explain what makes this interesting. This should be something
easy to digest and difficult to miss. You could also include a page which
explains how the algorithm works in a little more detail for those who are
interested.

~~~
MrMike
Thanks! Will work on those shortly.

